
Internet addiction' linked to depression, says study - mixmax
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8493149.stm
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Earlier link here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1097476>

That links to an article at the institution that did the study rather than a
media report, and contains a link to the actual paper.

